# our bradford show results



## jazzywoo (Feb 16, 2010)

we show rabbits and a couple of weeks ago was our biggest show of the year its like the crufts of rabbit shows 
anyway here are our results 
beth 
1st, 2nd out of 8, cc and rosette she got 2nd to the one on victory row :thumbsup:





davros 5th out of 9, 4th out of 10 
at first he wasnt very proud and tried to hide the results lol




he was then very proud wheni told him he did very good 




ianto jones 3rd out of 20, 1st out of 4, junior certificate of merit 




sportacus 3rd out of 9 not bad for a 3yr old 




pixel 2nd 




you can see they are trying to out do each other lol





and last but not leasts mini adidas jumping results 
1st, 2x 2nd, 3rd, clear round, champion best in show








is that all of them ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2010)

Mini Adidas is very cute. Congrats on doing so well.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 17, 2010)

Those are some adorable bunny photos! 

I love the name Sportacus (or was it Spartacus) and he and Pixel are cute as buttons. 

Congratulations on your ribbon-and-trophy haul.


----------



## jazzywoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Those are some adorable bunny photos!
> 
> I love the name Sportacus (or was it Spartacus) and he and Pixel are cute as buttons.
> 
> Congratulations on your ribbon-and-trophy haul.



thanks its sportacus from lazy town pixel too lol they are father and son both fantastic bunnies


----------



## sammi (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG they are SO cute! I had bunnies when I was a little girl, now it makes me want one again!  Congrats!


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 17, 2010)

I had to laugh at the second photo of davros... he looks so proud LMAO

xxx


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Feb 17, 2010)

Well done, but next time you sneak to a show fair warning please...ruby could have had all that sports candy off Sportacus!


----------



## terryo (Feb 17, 2010)

They are all beautiful!! But that little sportacus, is adorable. What kind of rabbit is that? I never saw one with those little ears. Soooooooo cute.


----------



## jazzywoo (Feb 17, 2010)

terryo said:


> They are all beautiful!! But that little sportacus, is adorable. What kind of rabbit is that? I never saw one with those little ears. Soooooooo cute.



he is a black otter netherland dwarf


----------



## Candy (Feb 17, 2010)

You learn something new everyday. I didn't even know they showed bunnies. Those are some of the cutest and best looking bunnies I have ever seen. Congratulations.


----------



## jazzywoo (Feb 18, 2010)

Candy said:


> You learn something new everyday. I didn't even know they showed bunnies. Those are some of the cutest and best looking bunnies I have ever seen. Congratulations.



people have been showing rabbits for over 100 years


----------

